# Litoria brevipalmata



## Rhysc (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a location in south west sydney, where I collect inverts from, scorps spiders etc etc, I have been frequenting this area for quite a number of years. 

Two years ago, I discovered a population of Litoria brevipalmata, I notified NPWS, and was told I was basically a tripper, as the species were not found this far south, and I had stuffed the ID up, I hadn't. So I notified The amphibian research centre, with no reply. So where to next, no one believes me, no one will come look for themselves, and a population of endangered frogs, that are living in a highly populated area, probably being trampled, attacked by dogs and cats or poached.

So what should I do, how do I make the appropriate authorities listen. 

Please don't ask for the location, as I am not going to let the world know, or they will be gone forever.

Cheers
Rhys


----------



## grizz (Feb 1, 2010)

I would be inclined to supply some photographic evidence with your arguement, this may atleast get the authorities thinking.


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Feb 1, 2010)

Also keep the place as best a secret as you can mate. .

Call a university near by and see if they have anyone studying frogs etc that can verify your find.


----------



## Rhysc (Feb 1, 2010)

Once I find where they went on the computer (I am somewhat computer illiterate) I will supply them.


----------



## Rhysc (Feb 1, 2010)

How would I find a uni group that studies frogs? Would anyone know if they studies frogs at UWS, dont know any other uni's I'm not the school going type hence why I am a mechanic.


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Feb 1, 2010)

This link has all the contacts for the school of natural science at UWS, find the contact for the head of school or the head of research. Let them know your story and I'm sure if they arent interested directly they will know someone who is keen to learn more on the subject. 

UWS Staff Directory | University of Western Sydney (UWS)


----------



## Rhysc (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for that dude, will get on to it in the morning.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you tried Taronga???


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Rhys, 

A lot of people have mis-ID'ed other common species as Litoria brevipalmata which is probably why the "authorities" would be sceptical of your claims. Although if you were able to provide photographic evidence it would be pretty persuasive. It would be unlikely that L. brevipalmata occurs in SW Sydney however people have been surprising me lately with finding certain frog species where they haven't been recorded before. As for universities studying frogs, I'm not sure if you would have much luck with them in the Sydney area. Try getting in touch with the Australian Museum, they will be able to help you with inquiries. 

Aaron


----------



## Serpentes (Feb 1, 2010)

Rhys, first and foremost, you need to provide a positive ID, whether a photo or a specimen. Honestly, there are disjunct populations of many species in many places, so your note will probably simply be noted, unless it concerns an already vulnerable species. 

If you post a photo up here, and a general, loose locality, then people will be able to offer better advice.
S


----------



## Rhysc (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Aaron, I am aware of that, such as the stoney creek frog, but that has semi webbed toes where as the brevipalmata has no webbing. I will have some pics within the next couple of days, and you will come to the same conclusion as I. I can't do anything without proof.

Thanks heaps for the replies guys, I have always been against speaking about publicly, just in case, but I am getting no where on my own.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 1, 2010)

Have u tried FATS?


----------



## Walker (Feb 1, 2010)

A certin wildliofe park might be able to go have a look.


----------



## Rhysc (Feb 1, 2010)

Everything I have stated in my first post is what I have done in regards to making people aware of them, as I have said, I have been rather secretive, and have kept this between myself and my mate who comes with me. I posted on one frog forum when I first found them, and all they wanted to know was the locale, which was never going to happen.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 1, 2010)

Rhysc said:


> Everything I have stated in my first post is what I have done in regards to making people aware of them, as I have said, I have been rather secretive, and have kept this between myself and my mate who comes with me. I posted on one frog forum when I first found them, and all they wanted to know was the locale, which was never going to happen.


 
A lot of people ask for the general location of the sighting because it aids in identification. L. brevipalmata has fairly specific habitat requirements and you have made these claims without any proof or information so you cannot blame people asking for more details.


----------



## Rhysc (Feb 1, 2010)

I can understand that I'll try and find the pics, should have pics of the site, or some of it atleast.


----------



## Rhysc (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok these 3 shots are the only ones from the site that people will struggle identifying the area from.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey i know that place


----------



## Rhysc (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, you cant blame me for being secretive about it, we all know the scum that get around.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 1, 2010)

Rhysc said:


> lol, you cant blame me for being secretive about it, we all know the scum that get around.


I would be too


----------



## eipper (Feb 2, 2010)

If you show a pic of the frog I can tell you if its a brevi or not.....

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## DEC (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Rhys, 

If you would like to PM me with some details i will see if i can spark some further interest in this for you.

regards

DEC


----------



## Rhysc (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm heading out on Sunday, I'll get some pics, and we will see if I'm right before I waste any ones time, as I have said I am no expert, so I could be wrong.


----------



## timportas (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm came across this frog recently (I'm in Queensland) which I presumed was L. brevipalmata. Reading this thread has prompted me to post a couple of pictures to see what people think. Unfortunately it wasn't hanging around so I only got 2 photos and they may not show enough of the animal's distingiushing features for accurate identification. There are plenty of L. wilcoxii and L. laptopalmata in the area and I'm fairly confident its neither of these but happy to be corrected. Tim


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Tim,

Your frogs look like _Litoria wilcoxi_. _L. latopalmata_ has a distinct white wedge which interrupts the dark headstripe between the eye and the nose. Both these species could be confused with _L. brevipalmata_ however L_. brevipalmata_ is smaller with a rounded snout and has a conspicuous white stripe on the upper lip. 

Aaron


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 2, 2010)

hi rhys i have a few good friends at newcastle uni that are in the frog centre ( studying green and gold bell frog and assa darlintoni) if you drop me some pics i'll send them over to them and see what they think.
cheers Dayle


----------



## eipper (Feb 2, 2010)

Those frogs are wilcoxi
Here is a Brevi






Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 2, 2010)

A handsome Sunshine Coaster.


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 13, 2010)

The ARC asked for photos of the frogs and never heard back. Has anyone seen photos to ID the frogs?


----------



## Rhysc (Feb 14, 2010)

i hve been busy, and havent got out yet. A shame with all this rain.

I do have reason to believe they are just wilcoxii though. Just showing very vibrant greens.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 14, 2010)

great find,keep trying to get to the right people


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 17, 2010)

Young wilcoxi and leseueri are often mistaken for brevipalmata. 

The habitat looks like leasueri/wilcoxi habitat as well. 

Have you located photos of the animals yet?


----------

